# bushwood pier



## HotRod (Aug 23, 2007)

anybody fish down at bushwood in st.marys and does the pier still exsit or did it finally fall in the water?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Quade's store is right there at the pier. You can give them a call at (301) 769-3903 to get an update of fishing conditions. AFAIK, they repaired the pier after Isabel, but I haven't been down there to see it for myself.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Pier was renovated but is still small as heck... you can go down and there will be 50 people trying to fish on an 12x18ft pier....simply amazing... Quades also rents jon boats ...use the number FB posted and give them a call they'll be happy to give you some info..


----------



## HotRod (Aug 23, 2007)

called the number and found out what I needed know thanks fishbait. If I have any luck down there I will let ya know.


----------



## ilovetherock (Jul 6, 2007)

whats biting in bushwood?


----------



## HotRod (Aug 23, 2007)

Fished bushwood pier from 1pm-6pm caught 6 perch and 9 spot all on FBBW cut 1 spot for live bait no luck ran out of time. Might try PLO sunday.


----------

